

Still Smiling, Eduardo? USA Want To Collect Your $67M In Facebook Taxes Anyway - kondro
http://techcrunch.com/2012/05/17/still-smiling-eduardo-senators-schumer-casey-want-to-collect-your-67m-in-facebook-taxes-anyway

======
mindcrime
_On top of that, they want to make it official that people who do avoid paying
their taxes by renouncing citizenship are unable from ever re-entering the
country again._

That is so braindead, it's not even wrong. You'd be hard-put to come up with a
worse policy if you were actively trying.

 _Well, Schumer (D-NY) and Casey (D-PA) are mad as hell and they’re not going
to take it anymore. They will call Saverin’s $67 million tax “duck” an
“outrage” today in their press conference when they detail the rest of the Ex-
Patriot act._

The "outrage" is these dipshit politicians and their big-spending government
and their obsessive desire to steal every cent they can from the rest of us.

------
herpderp
What this law will effectively do is provide a huge incentive for foreigners
who earn money in the states never to become US citizens.

------
rbanffy
That's interesting. Someone who was born in country A and is a citizen of
country B and decided to live in country C, no longer wants to be a citizen of
B (which would be understandable for a lot of reasons, taxes being only one of
many) still has to pay taxes as if he/she were actually using country B's tax-
funded services.

~~~
dguaraglia
Even worse: someone who was born in country B and lived his whole life
_outside_ of country B, still needs to file taxes and pay social security
every year as if _he was_ living in country B.

That's my particular case.

~~~
rbanffy
Well... You may still use their diplomatic services, vote, and freely return
to B without first asking for permission. But I agree that you should be
billed accordingly to the expenses you actually generate and that the process
should be as painless (and cheap for B's government) as possible - something
like a fixed amount per citizen that could be waived if you declare you are
too poor to pay it.

How much does a citizen cost to B's government?

------
pan69
It's nationalism. Very scary.

So, the government decides to give tax breaks to the rich. Not much you and I
can do about that. It's hard fighting the system, you can camp out in Wall st
all you want.

So lets single out this one guy and crucify him, make him an example of what
we do with expats who don't pay their due.

------
eblackburn
Banning wealthy entrepreneurial investors from your country would surely be
counter-productive to stimulating growth?

------
rbanffy
An interesting question is what happens when you renounce citizenship for
political reasons (for this exercise, consider someone who fundamentally
disagrees with the current employment of military force). Shouldn't this rule,
one that effectively punishes such forms of protest, go against the 1st
amendment?

~~~
rsanchez1
Good luck getting this government to consider the Constitutionality of any
bill (or executive order, for that matter) they pass.

------
jag0
For reference, according tot his article, he may end up paying WAY more than
the 67 million.
[http://www.economist.com/blogs/democracyinamerica/2012/05/re...](http://www.economist.com/blogs/democracyinamerica/2012/05/renouncing-
citizenship?fsrc=scn/tw/te/bl/dideduardosaverindoanythingwrong)

~~~
rsanchez1
Yeah, seeing how Schumer and Casey are hell-bent on making an example of him,
he probably will end up paying WAY more than 67 million. He'll end up paying
with his citizenship if they get their way.

------
gsb
The wall is going up one brick at a time...

------
jack-r-abbit
So... we have rules about who pays what taxes! Oh... you mean you _are_
obeying those rules? Well then... we will change those rules! _lame_

------
rsanchez1
Singapore is smarter about its tax policy than the US, more so if Schumer and
Casey succeed in making their absurd proposal law.

How are these people even in the Senate anyway, much less re-elected each
term?

